# Charge Cycle for AMB20 transpoders?



## CARSpeedway (Dec 17, 2004)

I've had my indoor carpet track (near Edinboro, PA) up and running for awhile now. We race on Mondays @ 6:30pm and Fridays (Feb. only) @ 7:30. But I was wondering is there a certain way the transponders need to be charged and cycled? Or, do you just plug in the charge rack and use the transponders and put them back in after the race? I figured since they are a small nicad there may need to be some sort of charge schedule to make them last. The help I received earlier on this forum was great. Everything hooked up great and has gone pretty smooth for someone that had no manual for the software or the AMB system. Thanks


----------



## wvracer (Mar 31, 2002)

the way i do it is i went to the pet store and got a miltiplug strip with a daily timer on it. its for turning on and off lights in a fish tank. any way i set it up to charge for 1 hour every day and for a full 8 hours befor race day and it has been working out great for me. the transponders last a full race day without having to be pluged in


----------



## CARSpeedway (Dec 17, 2004)

Thanks for the info, wvracer, I went and picked a 7 day programable timer up last night. Now I just have to get it hooked up. Thanks again.


----------

